# Would anyone been interested in a walking challenge?



## MummyToAmberx

I recently started one, can see alot plus sides from it, lost 4" in last 2 weeks.

Wondering if anyone else fancied setting a target for april to complete? :thumbup:

Oh and i use app on android called 'My tracks' it gives me km ive walked, i convert it into miles :D


----------



## louisiana

oh what challenge have u set for urself?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

louisiana said:


> oh what challenge have u set for urself?

hey, to walk 50 miles, want to join?


----------



## Faythe

Me!!! How'd you track how far you've walked? Is it with a pedometer?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> Me!!! How'd you track how far you've walked? Is it with a pedometer?

How ever you like :)

I use my tracks on android, it tracks me through GPS records my speed/track/distance :) x


----------



## Faythe

OK, I've downloaded an app onto my BB called trektrak - I am so up for this! I walk to work most days so it'll be interesting to see how many miles I cover in a month and improve upon it :D

Target is 50 for the month?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> OK, I've downloaded an app onto my BB called trektrak - I am so up for this! I walk to work most days so it'll be interesting to see how many miles I cover in a month and improve upon it :D
> 
> Target is 50 for the month?

which BB you got?

Do you know how many miles it is to your work? 

whatever you want! :thumbup:

i'll start my new 50 from 25 seems ive just passed that, add extra 25 when i hit my 50 :D


----------



## Faythe

I have the Torch. Amazing phone. Easily the best I've ever had. Just walked 2 miles and got lost! Too many trees around :blush:

It's about 3-4 miles to my work from the OH's work. He starts work at 7:30am, so I go in the car with him and then walk from his work to mine.

Well, I'll set it to 50 as that's quite high and see what happens! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> I have the Torch. Amazing phone. Easily the best I've ever had. Just walked 2 miles and got lost! Too many trees around :blush:
> 
> It's about 3-4 miles to my work from the OH's work. He starts work at 7:30am, so I go in the car with him and then walk from his work to mine.
> 
> Well, I'll set it to 50 as that's quite high and see what happens! xx

What you had before, had htc?
I really wanted bb torch as my upgrade but dont know much about the apps stuff is it OS? Ian got other phone i wanted htc hd 7, for windows phone it isnt as great as i was expecting, not got much stuff on as android.

Oh you'll get your miles up no bother then, id happily walk alot more than i do i kind see it unfair to drag my daughter around lol x


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I have the Torch. Amazing phone. Easily the best I've ever had. Just walked 2 miles and got lost! Too many trees around :blush:
> 
> It's about 3-4 miles to my work from the OH's work. He starts work at 7:30am, so I go in the car with him and then walk from his work to mine.
> 
> Well, I'll set it to 50 as that's quite high and see what happens! xx
> 
> What you had before, had htc?
> I really wanted bb torch as my upgrade but dont know much about the apps stuff is it OS? Ian got other phone i wanted htc hd 7, for windows phone it isnt as great as i was expecting, not got much stuff on as android.
> 
> Oh you'll get your miles up no bother then, id happily walk alot more than i do i kind see it unfair to drag my daughter around lol xClick to expand...

Had Samsungs, Nokias, etc. Never had a HTC but was tempted. The main reason I got the Torch is because of the keypad. I can't stand touch typing, I like buttons lol.

The apps are fab, just download them from BlackBerry Apps World, hundreds on there.

Awww bless her. You've done fab though x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I have the Torch. Amazing phone. Easily the best I've ever had. Just walked 2 miles and got lost! Too many trees around :blush:
> 
> It's about 3-4 miles to my work from the OH's work. He starts work at 7:30am, so I go in the car with him and then walk from his work to mine.
> 
> Well, I'll set it to 50 as that's quite high and see what happens! xx
> 
> What you had before, had htc?
> I really wanted bb torch as my upgrade but dont know much about the apps stuff is it OS? Ian got other phone i wanted htc hd 7, for windows phone it isnt as great as i was expecting, not got much stuff on as android.
> 
> Oh you'll get your miles up no bother then, id happily walk alot more than i do i kind see it unfair to drag my daughter around lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Had Samsungs, Nokias, etc. Never had a HTC but was tempted. The main reason I got the Torch is because of the keypad. I can't stand touch typing, I like buttons lol.
> 
> The apps are fab, just download them from BlackBerry Apps World, hundreds on there.
> 
> Awww bless her. You've done fab though xClick to expand...

I only got htc wildfire as was on offer at the time, as my contract phone broke it was palm pre i got that because of the keypad i had samsung tocco touch when first came out and hated it lol!
but thanks for that im tempted to just go for that one now when its time to upgrade mine. 

Thanks x


----------



## Faythe

I know people who've had problems with virus/hacks on iPhone and HTC. Never get those problems with the BlackBerry and it just works so smoothly. Never freezes or crashes. And it has buttons, thank the lord! LOL x


----------



## ShireLass

oooooooo maybe.......


----------



## louisiana

cool count me in:thumbup: ill try for 50miles as well.
off to download the mytrack app


----------



## ShireLass

oooooooo maybe.......


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ShireLass said:


> oooooooo maybe.......

Go on :p


----------



## MummyToAmberx

louisiana said:


> cool count me in:thumbup: ill try for 50miles as well.
> off to download the mytrack app

woo, brilliant! :thumbup:

let us know how it goes :D


----------



## JessdueJan

Ooo I'm up for this, I have just said to my mam I am going to start walking everywhere so might aswell set myself a little target to keep me motivated and stop me jumping in the car. Just going to work out if my phone has any app for it, if not I'll be off into town to buy a pedometer :thumbup:


----------



## ShireLass

OK, I've found an app for my nokia called sports tracker that looks like it should do the job (For free! ;) ) so *I'm in!*


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Awesome! 

Let us know how you's get on! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1.7 for me today :D 

how everyone else done?


----------



## Faythe

I did 2 miles today :)


----------



## CRWx

can i join? What is it exactly? I can get an app on my iPhone if someone tells me what they're called :flow:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

CRWx said:


> can i join? What is it exactly? I can get an app on my iPhone if someone tells me what they're called :flow:

sure!:thumbup:
just set yourself a target whether it be distance/steps etc and try and meet it :)

have you section on iphone apps that says health/fitness? thats where i found loads on android


----------



## Faythe

Does 1 mile on the cross trainer count? Lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> Does 1 mile on the cross trainer count? Lol

Just miles done by your 2 feet outside my dear :haha:


----------



## CRWx

am i setting a daily challenge/monthly challenge? what're you girlies doing :flower: x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

CRWx said:


> am i setting a daily challenge/monthly challenge? what're you girlies doing :flower: x

Im doing monthly, but its up to you 

Im adding 50 onto 25 ive done, but wont change my ticker till hit my 50 first as i started this 3 weeks ago :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I covered 3.4m in pouring rain yesterday, believe it or not, went out started 5 mins later, got in stopped 5 min later! lol

How everyone else doing? :D


----------



## puppymom

This is great, something I would love to try! I don't know if I will yet though - I tend to jog when I go out, instead of walk. Maybe when the weather is nicer, I will add walking in as well!


----------



## Faythe

Did 2.5 miles this evening, and 2 the other eve, totally 10.6 miles so far :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

2.7 miles done today walking around Swinley Forest :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive not done any since came back from blackpool been stuck in the car trying to find a new car grrr


----------



## Faythe

5 miles today :)

+ 1 mile to shops and back = 6 :)


----------



## Faythe

2.4 miles done this evening.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

your getting loads in faythe well done!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive got 10m left :)


----------



## ShireLass

I've not got very far yet lol


----------



## delivery786

I have just said to my mam I am going to start walking everywhere so might aswell set myself a little target to keep me motivated and stop me jumping in the car.


----------



## tasha41

I want to join this!! I want to be on the same target as everyone else but I can't do 50 in what's left of April, that's more than 2 miles per day lol. 

Need to get a pedometer or something too. Join you all in May 'seriously'? I'll just practice til then hehe. Maybe measure the distance to my work and stuff so I know for May?


----------



## puppymom

tasha41 said:


> I want to join this!! I want to be on the same target as everyone else but I can't do 50 in what's left of April, that's more than 2 miles per day lol.
> 
> Need to get a pedometer or something too. Join you all in May 'seriously'? I'll just practice til then hehe. Maybe measure the distance to my work and stuff so I know for May?

This is what I am going to do... I have been slacking the past few weeks with exercise in general, but plan on adding walking to my routine beginning May 1!


----------



## Faythe

I've not got very far the past few days :wacko:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

How is all walking going?

If you'd prefer ill stick up May 1st starting point few days before hand?

Ive got 4.1m left on my ticker :)


----------

